# Attention Team Warrior and Team Remedial!



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

i was sitting here drinking my beer and lurking and noticed something missing.Where is the talk about smackdown?all that trash talking in the fall and saying wait until spring,well spring is here.so here's what i propose saturday 3 apr 04 i will be a judge at this rockfish roundup and ALL you guys can come down and lay the smackdown on the other team with witnesses and judges there for the whole world to see.now if money is a problem i'll pay half of each and every one of you all's entry fee.need a rod?i'll bring you one,need a ride you hop on my back and i'll carry you if i have to bottomline this is one of my few free weekends and i don't want to have to make a second trip for the smackdown lets do this on this weekend.whatdaya say?


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Saturday would be good, as I am off, and if they need, I'll pick up the other half of getting into the park, but Mr. Edwards, if they can't make it, maybe we could meet up and throw a few, because I am sure you could give me some decent tips on my casting techniques. Cold beer and bloods would be on me of course for this private lesson.

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

*SO IT BEGINS*

The funny thing is that I think I am busy that weekend. I'll let you know later this week.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

That's a very generous offer you're making to those teams markedwards. I hope everyone gets together and fish this thing out already.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

*Oh dear Lord...*

Let's resolve this thing once and for all. Let's pick a date and stick to it.

Gentlemen, can we pick a concrete date?


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Sorry to the ladies on this board (and yes, I know a wee little bit because I have a lovely wife and two love daughters) and at the rsik of being politically incorrect, and with deepest respect to Sandflea, fisherman really AIn't that different, we bitch, we moan, we complain, yet we stick by that which we love.

Thanks girs, and thanks "'flea", 'cause though I have opened mouth and inserted two feet sometimes at the same time, this could go on until the fall.

As for MrEdwards, colds and bloods still on me.  

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

hey mark. just where will this shootuot be held. might get a crowd. everyone wants a good laugh after winter. the stands could get crowded.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

shaggy thats a deal.

anthony shame on you!you have to lead by example.now rally your squad and back up all that trash talking from last season.

sand flea i agree thats why i made my offer.


billr its at sandy point state park in maryland.

both teams remember my signature.....its true.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I wasn't criticizing, Mark. I just want this thing resolved so I can mock the losers!

And shaggy, we're not as bad as women. We're worse. 

Maybe I could temporarily change all the participants' titles to "Fishing God" for the winners and "Big Loser" for the losers after the competition is over?

But I agree--let's get this show on the road. How about SPSP some time before the season opens to guarantee a more open beach, with fishing spots rotated twice during the designated period to guarantee fairness?


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*I agree,*

lets do it early. FLF and Ralph need to get together and set a date, lets get it on! He11 I need to re-carve this stone anyway....LOL


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

All talk,No action. Lets get this thing over so we can do some "Reel Fishin".


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Saturday April 3, seems to be the date, if the teams can't make it, we can go schoolyard and pick teams. Sandflea choose the two captains, and a coin toss decides who picks first, then we can have a playground fish off and instead of shirts and skins, teams can be named piers and surfs. One thing I am positive about, all who make will have fun. Meet 8:00 am and fish until 5:00 pm, with good friends, fun and some food maybe, and winner announced sometime before we all leave (and my bet will be no losers).

Have Jeep, (calander marked) will travel.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Alright*

I apprecieate you bringing this to attention again Mark but before this gets out of hand, Nothing is going to happen till I get to talk to Ralph on what is going to happen and when. I can assure you it won't be on the 3rd of April due to an assortment of reasons. I agree on the earlier the better. Heck maybe by the end of this month. So if you are reading this Ralph hit me up on the PM and I will probably give you my # and we will get down to the nitty gritty. No need for smacktalking when we don't have a date and rules yet. Once that is accomplished the floodgates will open again my friends!!


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Since I'm a wanna be surf guy*

Can I be on the surf fishing team? I do like to cast kinda far and have more luck in the surf than at the pier........

So can I can I can I? Be on the surf team?


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Well then, I say April 3, meet around 7:00 am, Sandflea picks the captains, and a coin toss chosses the first pick. We fish, eat (grills are ther, I'll bring hot dogs, hamburgers, buns, onions, mustard (not the hooks), relish, and anybody else can bring what they want to share,

SO Flea, instead of the "teams", or shirts and skins, how bout the piers versus surf (name only, 'cause even if I get picked for the pier team, my flips are going to be flopping in the sand). Disclaimer, no prizes, no winners, and most important, no losers, just a good time. Then, we can all be ready for Sandcrabs cleanup, and have a head start to the season.

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

*hmmmmm*

so far i have noticed that most if not all the the warriors have responded and not one member of the remidials has responded.
hat80 (no pun intended)my hats off to you for saying lets do it here and now.anthony and fl fisherman shame on you again you guys are the leaders and should lead by example now i'm hearing you guys need to discuss rules and whatever?hello the rules are already in place and there are judges there to make sure everything is fair.its in april(24 days from now)there will be plenty of room,fun,and witnesses unless none of you guys wants anyone to see you get smacked down? and remedial team don't think you're immune at least one of you can come out from under your bed and give an excuse why you can't do it that weekend.and in closing all i want to say is gentlemen...lets get it on!!!


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

I agree with Mr. Edwards and Shaggy. 

Am tired of reading this comic book smackdown. 

Let's get it on. 

If they can't settle this feud themselves, let's do it for them.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*Conflict on April 3!!*

LongRanger will host his 2004 Rockfish Challege at SPSP. The SMACKDOWN showdown might want to consider a different location to accomidate the crowds. Ladies, Gents let's get this show rolling!!!!!! Let's get ready to Rummmmmmmmmble!!!!


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

CrawFish -

That is why Mr. Edwards sugguest Apr. 3, 04 he will be there as a judge already.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Thanks Orest-

SPSP 8 AM April 3!!!! see you there!!


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Personally I think that the 3rd would be a bad day. If the fishing got really good then the distance casters would be to busy judging fish. We could always do it before the third. Plus I think that we should let FLF and Ralph decide on the date since it was the two of them who decided to do the challenge in the first place.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

I'm just curious but who are the team members right now for each team? I'm surprise both teams can't get together for this "one" friendly competition. Many of you fish every weekend for practice. It's time to bring it on  

I say P&S should have an annual fishing competition to kick off the spring season. Just a friendly one at that which has a set date like 1-2 weeks before or after opening season. There should be one at the Spring Fling just for bragging rights.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

*hey anthony*

what distance casters are you refering to?none of the remedial guys compete in casting tournaments and when i go to casting tournaments the guys that are at them are there for one reason to catch more fish there are no "distance casters" but there are fishermen that can cast farther than others.and are saying you're afrid of the remedial team?i thought you were a warrior? i love the smell of trembling chicken in the morning!and if you think you smell of chicken then guess what the remedial team smells like?


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*They smell like POOOOOH!!!!!!!!!*

Mark you are the only to respond to this thread. No one else on the remedial team yet. No pm from Ralph either. I will not have it on the 3rd because it is a conflict of interest with the rockfish challenge held by the longcasters organization. I don't want one to overshadow the other. They are different agendas. Plus crowds will be large and we will not be going by the rules of that competition. I believe your intentions are good but I hate to say it but it is starting to look like you are trying to drumm up business for the rockfish challenge??


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

It sounds April 3rd is just not going to happen. Is there ANY OTHER DATE WE CAN AGREE ON? What about this coming weekend? What about the weekend after that?


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

fl fisherman no i am not trying to drum up business for the rockfish challenge.like i said in my original post i will be a judge at it and i offered to pay half of every of your entry fees.and ihaven't asked anyone to enter the challenge exept you guys and i'll pay half so what am i drumming up?i will a busy man all spring and i figured i'm going to be there i could meet alot of P&S people including you guys and i may not get another chance to see this and the rules are already in place so what more could you need its a friendly compettition and you guys claim the smackdown is a friendly competition. so how would you overshadow the challenge or is it the challenge could or would overshadow you?and as far as the remedial group i applied to be a member but with 6 national records for spinning reels i was turned down.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

okay, so the third is out, and me too, may show up and watch the "other" challenge anyway, and maybe get lucky and get Mark to give me some casting pointers (and no I have not met him personally, do know the guy knows what he is doing when it comes to getting some added distance to ones casts and would love to get the chance to maybe get at least one, hopefully more pointers to the finer aspect of surf fishing).

Therefore, I am out of this thread again, because if it goes like the past, spring will be gone, and then there will be talk of a date in the fall.... and on and on.

That said, let us (or at least me) shut up and fish for fun.

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Mark’s original idea sounds good me. I’m sorry I didn’t think of it first. I see it as an opportunity for everyone to hang out and have fun. I personally attend every Clean Up that I can and I am sure that the all of you would attend the Rockfish Challenge if your schedules would permit it. At the Choptank event we provided prizes and produced a free public domain movie of the event, at Point Lookout we provide snacks. I have enjoyed the times that I have had the pleasure of fishing and chillin’ with everyone on Team Warrior and the Clean UP crew. And, I look forward to another season of fellowship with everyone in the P&S family. Had I known about Matapeake last weekend, I would have been there. My point is simple; we all just want to have fun.

As for Mark trying to drum up business the Rockfish Challenge I think that is good and here is why. As Shaggy is fond of say “If you talk the talk you have to walk the walk” and Mark is high stepping to the beat. Last year Mark Edwards personally donated two full weekends of his time and money at casting seminars which freed up more funds for the youth fishing program. This August he is planning to have a youth fishing derby in Delaware that is free to all kids. We charge money because it takes money to get things done. Boat tournament in Maryland run as high as $25,000 per boat so what is a $35 bill when the money is going to good cause? 

Jason,
I hope you or Anthony can make it to the Rockfish Challenge because the TV producer is from out of town and he wants some people to show him the art of fishing the Chesapeake Bay. Our guys are tied up judging and you and Anthony are on the short list. 

The Rockfish Challenge is being filmed for later broadcast on national fishing show. Now is the time for everyone to break out their best looking fishing gear (P&S caps and T-Shirts)! Let’s show the rest of the country how much we have here on The Bay. The rules for getting on the TV show are simple; catch one of the ten winning fish. 

In case anyone has forgotten why we do what we do here is a picture. You are looking at kids that will get there first taste of fishing thanks your registration fees at Capital Longcasters’ events.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*Conway Twitty (RIP) and Loretta Lynn*

Warriors, you know i was just sittin in my el camino [parked on the front lawn ] listening to my eight track player sippin ole granddad when a song came on that reminded me of you guys. in it loretta is tellin conway, "you're the reason our kids are ugly".

roy yamouth has entered the building!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

*sesame street?*

So, you're all gonna be on sesame street, eh?
C is for cookie!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Well Longranger that is commendable but I talked to most involved and that date won't work for them. If my schedule permits I will try to make it out there that weekend and I will pay the full registration feea(thanks for the offer mark). I have no doubt that mark is an accomplished caster and fisherman. I have heard he teaches people to do great things. I never meant any disrespect but just wanted for the people originally involved to hash it out before we get on the board and do any talking. As for you Roy Yarmouth once we get it hashed out you better believe it will be on!


----------



## Flounda (Sep 9, 2001)

Probably I'm missing a piece in this puzzle.

Who belongs to the warrior team and the remedial team and why?


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

*Reading ... Remedial style*

Ralph, don’t forget your 8-track tapes. This will be fun!:jawdrop: 
Ralph, lets go casting this weekend ... and don’t forget your medicine. 
Pelican Man.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*tears in my ears...*

P-man, just finish kicken the dog[just cause]. and im sittin here in the el camino [on the front lawn] listen to my 8 track player. another favorite " i got tears in my ears from lyin on my back cryin my eyes out over you". snif, snif...
p-man, casting is always a good idea[especially in good company]. see my note to aero.
as for the smackdown, you go ahead fishin for drum. i will call you when i need ya. we haven't decided on a date yet. but i have seen the movie "passion" so i got a feelin i know what the punishment for the loser will be.  

roy yarmouth
p.s. anyone one of the warriors got change for a $1 milion dollar bill?


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

*Guaranteed Catch!*

 This sure looks like the “easy way out” to me ... but whatever works for Team Warrior!
Pelican Man


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

When ever you guys decide on a date I still have a Trophy to ship to the winning team so set the date and if I can I will be there to see the Warriors win!


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*GREEN...*

warriors, dont' ya just love the smell of napalm in the mornin? i got my point man marke stirin it up in the front and bringing up the rear the p-man doin a hat80 style assault.

dreamteam we are going to code "GREEN".

roy yarmouth dir. of homeland security

coco, welcome back. how is the big apple? i had not heard from the rest of the warriors so i puttin out an "amber alert".


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

*The Silence...*

is GOLDEN.  Pelican Man.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

has a date been set for this yet?come on guys you're raping rock and killing roll.lets get it on asap!


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*deafening*

p-man their silence is deafening. sort of like the calm before the storm.
marke, absolutely right. i will try and get a least some tentative dates this week.

r. yarmouth


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

You guys just gonna talk for another year!! Guess thats a lot easer then fishen. But then maybe its still to cold!!Think july might be right for youall, go for it.:jawdrop:


----------

